# Newbie with a quattro sport!! :)



## C6PYM (Feb 28, 2012)

Hello all.
I have just sold my audi A3 and treated myself to a TT Quattro sport which i quickly fell in love with! I have been an Audi service technician at taunton Audi for nearly 6 years now and have to say the Quattro sport is one of the most thrilling and best cars i have driven, especially when it has been remapped.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome qS great choice hope you went for the best colour Avus :wink:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi C6PYM, Welcome to the TTF. Please tell me its  Red & Black,  lets see some pics anyway 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## C6PYM (Feb 28, 2012)

Yea of course, went for the misano red. You wouldnt have the QS in any other colour!! :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

[smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] 
Pics Pics.
Hoggy.


----------



## C6PYM (Feb 28, 2012)

View my garage to see the pics of my new baby!!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

C6PYM said:


> View my garage to see the pics of my new baby!!


Hi C6PYM, Red & Black, Very nice, but would look much nicer with OEM silver, wheels, IMO.
Hoggy.


----------



## Arctic Fox (Sep 21, 2011)

Na, the black ones are gorgeous! Looks great with the black rear rings too
8)


----------



## chilledoutman (Jun 6, 2010)

You haven't got the qs from my drive that someone took away have you? Lol


----------



## C6PYM (Feb 28, 2012)

Na this one doesnt have the S-line badges on the doors. lol. You will be glad to know its been washed 5 times and polished twice since iv had it. lol


----------



## chilledoutman (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes those s line badges what muppett left them on!! Ha ha. Polishes up great doesn't it. Glad you are enjoying like I did.


----------



## Arctic Fox (Sep 21, 2011)

Enjoying it? His fiancée is getting jealous of all the attention the car gets


----------



## chilledoutman (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes selling it has saved me a divorce.......... Any chance of buying it back??!! Ha ha


----------

